# Piscine Mai



## UrbanX (Nov 7, 2013)

Ever since I saw this on Google Maps I had wanted to visit. Then when I saw it on Streetview, I knew we _had to_ visit! Visited nice and early with CovertUrbex, LulaTaHula, and Priority 7. 




I wasn’t sure if this was even worth posting as it’s just one space, but that funky roof convinced me to share it. It’s odd that it was all one space, no showers / changing rooms? Odd. 






















Cheers for looking.


----------



## krela (Nov 7, 2013)

That's something special. Bit of a headfuck though, the perspective in the photos makes my eyes go funny!


----------



## banshee (Nov 7, 2013)

my eyes have gone wonky too  i'd be looking up all the time and not at the swimming


----------



## cunningplan (Nov 7, 2013)

WOW what a place. Great photos :0


----------



## NakedEye (Nov 7, 2013)

Interesting place that....my brain has gone fuzzy though!


----------



## mockingbird (Nov 7, 2013)

Rather special futuristic swimming pool dome you have there  wonderful shots as always mate!


----------



## fannyadams (Nov 8, 2013)

That's one weird, scary place is that  Superbly done, as always


----------



## King Al (Nov 8, 2013)

Great pics UX, weird looking place...


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Nov 8, 2013)

Great pics!
Should have a warning for epileptic's though  jeees it's funky if you scroll the page up and down really fast! lol 
Thanks for sharing..


----------



## flyboys90 (Nov 8, 2013)

Crazy pool!! Great images.


----------



## LittleOz (Nov 8, 2013)

That's a fab roof, deffo worth sharing, thanks.


----------



## perjury saint (Nov 8, 2013)

*Fantastic lookin structure!! I WANT!! *


----------



## The Wombat (Nov 9, 2013)

Big yes to that! 
That roof is quite something
The last shot amused me


----------



## UrbanX (Nov 10, 2013)

The video of it is in here among others  

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7DBgUqF_6o0[/ame]


----------

